
Super-Economy: Sweden is more politically corrupt than you think - olalonde
http://super-economy.blogspot.com/2010/09/sweden-is-more-politically-corrupt-than.html
======
theoden
I'm Swedish. Some of this is true, but there are also many half truths and
over-simplifications in this post.

The Swedish system does have aspects of corporatism in it. You may criticize
those aspects, but they don't constitute corruption just because you don't
like them. There's nothing secret or shady about them -- it's how the system
is supposed to work.

